# Next possible foster



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, we've had some time off since Mickey D found his home, I think we are ready to get another one. There are two possibles for us, one boy that I haven't met and Sweet Starla.

Starla came from a Georgia shelter. She was said to be a malamute mix, but we don't really see any malamute in her...mostly Golden Retriever, even in personality. She's just a happy-go-lucky girl and gets along with everyone. They think she's around 8 months old. If anyone is interested, let me know


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

She has such a sweet smile! I actually have family in the Sterling/Rock Falls area...maybe they could help get her back down here to me


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

CandJHarris said:


> She has such a sweet smile! I actually have family in the Sterling/Rock Falls area...maybe they could help get her back down here to me


I wish it would work out that way, but I think you have to be close enough to do a homecheck  They are pretty open about people in states touching us, but that would be quite a drive. There is a malamute rescue in Georgia, though  We get a lot of dogs from the south because there are more people interested in adopting malamutes up here. We just got two more last weekend from Texas and Louisiana.

Edited to add: If you are interested in a malamute (or mix), I could get the information for the rescues closer to you  Let me know


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> I wish it would work out that way, but I think you have to be close enough to do a homecheck  They are pretty open about people in states touching us, but that would be quite a drive. There is a malamute rescue in Georgia, though  We get a lot of dogs from the south because there are more people interested in adopting malamutes up here. We just got two more last weekend from Texas and Louisiana.
> 
> Edited to add: If you are interested in a malamute (or mix), I could get the information for the rescues closer to you  Let me know


I love the wolfy type breeds, but with three dogs already I couldn't really seriously consider it  If I had the time, money, and space I'd bring in every poor stray I could though.


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

Starla reminds me of my white Malamute mix. 
http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&q=white malamute&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi

Newt


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh no! I've just been told their is ANOTHER litter of puppies coming in tonight. Since our last litter is still with us and those foster homes are filled, I think I'll be taking a pup or two if they need it. We don't really know much about them, yet, though. Not how many or how old...so we'll see. I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Turns out I didn't need to foster Starla anway, as she found a fur-ever home today! We didn't even take her out for this family to look at her since we thought they wanted "something else" but the kids insisted and they took her home. It's a good thing, too, as the girls weren't going to allow me to go home without Starla in my van. lol 

Anyway, here's puppy pictures. I'm missing close ups of 3 pups. Their mom is malamute, dad was a chow/husky/mystery dog.










































This is one that I'm going to fight to take home, she's a sweety, but she wasn't wiggling as much as I would have liked...I do hope they are all okay. The shelter they came from tends to have a lot of problems with diseases like Parvo...so all the pups and mom have to go into isolation until they can get check over by a vet.









I didn't get a picture of mom because she looked simply horrible...nearly all bones and very weak. Not to mention, covered in her own waste. I thought I would wait until she's cleaned up a bit.


----------

